# Checking out the new toys:)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just got through sitting on the big spool, and let's just say I was being mauled by many hooves, and little mouths checking out my hair and coat Wish I could have gotten a pic of that


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Our goats love the spools in their pens also. Some more than others, which is kinda funny. 
Are those your Obers? How old are they? They're pretty  The sheep is cute too, hangin with the goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like they sure love those spools.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Our goats love the spools in their pens also. Some more than others, which is kinda funny. Are those your Obers? How old are they? They're pretty  The sheep is cute too, hangin with the goats


The 2 wethers Peanut and Linus are a year and a half, and the little guy Charlie my 6 month old buckling. Bella is the light colored one, an alpine an oberhasli mix and she is 4 months.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I didn't even notice the sheep until I read Scottyhorse's comment and had to go back and look lol. They look like they are all enjoying the new toys.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The sheep hang with the goats all the time The all white one is Smith and the black speckled one is Wesson.... Yep, Smith & Wesson go ahead and laugh


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Spools are great fun! Nice set up of toys.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I havent met a goat who doesnt love to climb and jump around on those spools , lol. Just a word of caution from a over protective momma...
I cover those holes up that are on top of the spools.....Im so afraid on one getting their feet stuck and breaking a leg. Every spool I have here has a wood plank covering the holes up. Hate to be a dark cloud , but I couldn't not mention it to you. I always think of the worst stuff sometimes , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I havent met a goat who doesnt love to climb and jump around on those spools , lol.


Come meet my bucks then  they have two in their pen and never use them! :hair: I don't understand why either...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^ mine too!!! I drove 30 minutes to go get some free ones and so far maybe a handful of kids have checked it out over a year. Now this rock in their pen they will fight to the death over that lol
Your goats look very happy with their new toy and the sheep seem to be trying to figure out what the big deal is lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> ^^^^ mine too!!! I drove 30 minutes to go get some free ones and so far maybe a handful of kids have checked it out over a year. Now this rock in their pen they will fight to the death over that lol Your goats look very happy with their new toy and the sheep seem to be trying to figure out what the big deal is lol


My does love theirs! My bucks won't go on them.. Unless they lay in the shade under them.. They love the rocks and bridge I made for them.. Just not the spools


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I havent met a goat who doesnt love to climb and jump around on those spools , lol. Just a word of caution from a over protective momma... I cover those holes up that are on top of the spools.....Im so afraid on one getting their feet stuck and breaking a leg. Every spool I have here has a wood plank covering the holes up. Hate to be a dark cloud , but I couldn't not mention it to you. I always think of the worst stuff sometimes , lol.


The holes are covered (underneath) though. Why, I couldn't tell ya why the people I got them from did that.. My mom and I were curious about that...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> ^^^^ mine too!!! I drove 30 minutes to go get some free ones and so far maybe a handful of kids have checked it out over a year. Now this rock in their pen they will fight to the death over that lol Your goats look very happy with their new toy and the sheep seem to be trying to figure out what the big deal is lol


Yep, that's Smith & Wesson for ya


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Come meet my bucks then  they have two in their pen and never use them! :hair: I don't understand why either...


Skyla and Jessica , try putting a smaller step next to their spools.
Thats what I did when first introducing them to taller ones , now they jump up on the tallest one from the ground , lol. Just a thought


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> The holes are covered (underneath) though. Why, I couldn't tell ya why the people I got them from did that.. My mom and I were curious about that...


Ok , good  At least no one can get their little feet stuck in them. 
I firmly believe if it seems impossible or highly unlikely to be done , a goat will do it and then some !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Skyla and Jessica , try putting a smaller step next to their spools. Thats what I did when first introducing them to taller ones , now they jump up on the tallest one from the ground , lol. Just a thought


I have shorter stuff near them.. And one of them is a short one anyway lol! Idk.. They just don't like them lol!

Oh, and I'll reply to you email while I'm on my break


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Great pics!


----------

